# iv got a constant cold!!



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

hi all, rite im not one to get ill and when ever iv had a cold its been a 24 hour thing. now, for the last 3-4 months iv had a cold, cant seem to shake it off.

iv been to the docs and they dont no what up with me...no change there lol.

a freind had the same some time ago and they did blood test n it came back that the constant use of gera had done wumat to his blood cells??? i thort it was **** n the docs where just trying t put him off, not that it did.

so befor i go sniffling to the docs for more test does anyone here know anything about this or sknow why i might me suffring like i am.

please help:scared:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dont know anything about gear (im a skinny natty) but i from personal experience glutamine stops me getting colds throughout the winter months when im out mountain biking alot.

5g before bed everynight does the trick for me


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Get some Echinacea Extract (Purpurea) in ya


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

There's a suggestion that long-term use of large doses of gear depresses the immune system.

Heavy exercise without enough recuperation does too.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

very low levels of cortisol i read today causes long term colds.


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

so im not on deaths door yet then lol... iv take plenty of glutamine every day so thank you for that but its not helping. sooooo, its either to much gear or not enough rest. i like to think i dnt abuse the juice, iv always tried to keep low doses so im hoping its rest i need. iv been off gear for 3 weeks now and im gona be off for another 3-4 weeks to see if i can get rid off the poison.

what dont kill me will only make me stronger, failling that it will just give you a cold!!!


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

dnt like the cortisol post....iv just read up on it and it aint good. must read more.


----------



## dave23 (Dec 8, 2010)

i had this a while back, i thort it was unusual for me to have a cold thoughout the summer and until the next year, the docs told me i had a nasal polyp, its swelling like a tumor on the lining of the sinuses and produces mucus so its like you have a cold all the time. but in your case u have already been to the docs so not sure what it could be cus the docs would have picked it up if it was a polyp


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't believe you have had the same cold for 3 months however I believe your imune system is not so good and you keep catching viruses! you could maybe do with a bit of down time from training and I would suggest you eat all the colours, I mean that, peppers, blueberrys a few supplements already mentioned wouldn't go a miss.....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Any dampness/mold in your house?

Spores from mold can cause those symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

take 5-10000iu of vit d.

done


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks all, ill try everything n keep ya posted on it.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Try zinc.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

It's likely that your immune system is not too good at the moment. As it was mentioned before just take more multivits (specially vit C) ,more water,more glutamine and just rest.

Also immune system must be trained like everything else If it's reacts fast enough to kill any intruder before it started to multiply in you than most likely you will not get sick (99%) or it will be gone in a very short time. From my own experience one of the best ways to train your immune system function is dousing with cold water. I'm practicing it for a year now and results are great. Any kind of cold lusts from 1-3 days for me.Also must say i had it only 2 times last year (my little daughter brings it home regularly from nursery ) Also before i started dousing i had a sore throat almost every month. It's just my personal experience.

Hope this helps

Ninjah34r:


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

ninja yr a star, ill try uping the vit C and zinc. i normally shake a cold off within a day or 2 but this one doesn't seem to want to leave me lol. ill keep it posted nxt week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

vit d has been proven again an again in studies to be linked to colds and flus....i take 5000iu an haven't ahd a cold in years


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Get some Echinacea Extract (Purpurea) in ya


works everytime for me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

keeping up the antioxidant vitamins is the most important for training recovery and free radical damage.(Vit A, C, E, selenium and the phyto's - Flavanoids, lycopene, Lutein).

I sit in planes every week with people caughing on me and I am Very rarely ill


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

rite every1, been doing vit c and zinc tabs for 4 days now and i cant belive how diffrent i feel. iv gone months with this and thanks to you guys iv broke its back and getting back on form. not 1 sniffle in 3 days.....fab.

thanks again every1 at uk muscle.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

:thumbup1:


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

vitaminf d3 + zinc - personally use colloidal silver as well


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Glad yr ok:thumbup1:


----------

